# Pike and Muskie lakes



## gsuidiot (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi all, 

Can you recommend any lakes in NE Ohio for pike or muskie?

I heard West Branch is pretty good but haven't been yet.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I believe mosquito is good for pike and leesville is good for musky do not really have much experience.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

"Today, the Ohio Division of Wildlife Muskellunge program is aimed at producing trophy angling opportunities through put-grow-take stockings. There are eight Ohio impoundments annually stocked with advanced fingerlings (9-11 inches) at about 1 fish per acre; Alum Creek, Caesar Creek Lake, Clear Fork Reservoir, East Fork Reservoir, Lake Milton, Leesville Lake, West Branch Reservoir, Piedmont Lake, and Salt Fork Lake. During 2007, over 19,500 muskie averaging 10 inches in length were stocked in Ohio lakes and reservoirs."

Read More Here:
https://www2.ohiodnr.com/MuskieLog/mgmt.aspx 

Pike your best bets are the Cuyahoga River and Mosquito. Two of the best pike fisheries in the state hands down.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Last year, over 21,000 advanced fingerlings were released.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Last year, over 21,000 advanced fingerlings were released. 

Leesville (584), West Branch (464), and Piedmont (421) were the reported on the MAL catches big numbers lakes last year. Muskies over 42"? Clear Fork with 33.3% of fish caught were 42" or bigger (29 fish reported with 13 over 42"). Caesar Creek 21.9% of fish reported caught were 42" or bigger (192 fish reported with 42 over 42"). 

0 fish were reported caught at East Fork last year. That may end today because CC water level is down 12 ft below summer pool and all the ramps are out of the water making launching a boat unsafe and a few SOMA56 club members plan on hitting EF today.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Ol'Bassman said:


> Last year, over 21,000 advanced fingerlings were released.
> 
> Leesville (584), West Branch (464), and Piedmont (421) were the reported on the MAL catches big numbers lakes last year. Muskies over 42"? Clear Fork with 33.3% of fish caught were 42" or bigger (29 fish reported with 13 over 42"). Caesar Creek 21.9% of fish reported caught were 42" or bigger (192 fish reported with 42 over 42").
> 
> 0 fish were reported caught at East Fork last year. That may end today because CC water level is down 12 ft below summer pool and all the ramps are out of the water making launching a boat unsafe and a few SOMA56 club members plan on hitting EF today.


Does that include George, Mason or Woody?


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

We report all our fish too


----------

